

Ask HN : How to check multiple keyword positions on Search Engines? - mcdowall

Hi Guys,<p>I was wondering if anyone could recommend a tool we could utilize to monitor our keyword position across the search engines on a fortnightly basis.<p>If we simply had 30 or so Keywords / Keyword phrases utliized across the entire site I would of course manually perform the queries or use some sort of Keyword Checking tool on an SEO site.  Unfortunately we have over 1000 Keywords / Keyword phrases throughout the site!<p>Any ideas would be great.<p>Cheers
======
profgubler
Here is a free one. It works really well.
<http://tools.seobook.com/firefox/rank-checker/> There are more advanced ones
out there but, they are more costly. This is by far the best free tool.

------
matthewking
I've been evaluating advancedwebranking.com, so far it performs well and does
everything I need, I'll probably go for it after my trial.

It also prints lots of nice reports and things that can be exported in a
number of formats depending on the version you get.

------
pclark
datapresser would do this.

~~~
mcdowall
Cheers, having a peek now

